# Another example of why CNC is cool



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

This curved molding piece is part of a sign project where I’m experimenting with some design and finishing techniques. This is not 3-D carving requiring a 3-D model. It only uses a simple molding tool path to follow a curved vector (line). I drew the cross section of the molding profile, assigned it to follow the curve, and used both a 1/4” spiral bit and a 1/8” ball nose bit to do the carving. The final molding piece is 2” wide x 16” long x 3/4” max thickness, made out of select pine from Home Depot.

A frame could be made the same way by following a square or rectangle shape, creating crisp mitered corners without the need for any miter cuts, glue, or clamps.

.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Holy smokes wow! Amazing what a cnc is capable of in the right hands


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

A sign? Or a surprise Christmas gift for your wife? >


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, Oliver. The miters are so clean I can't even see the joints! :wink:

David


----------



## aluminumwelder (Oct 6, 2018)

very very nice work


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wow great job


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

That is some fine detail.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Great job Oliver. I am jealous.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

JOAT said:


> A sign? Or a surprise Christmas gift for your wife? >


Now that's not funny! What happens if the power goes you, you need to be prepared.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Looks like a top trim piece to a fancy armoire. Excellent form.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful job Oliver. 
Time to open a custom frame build business. :wink:


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice stuff. You guys are getting me closer to the big step. I will be attending a woodworking show next week, looking forward to seeing what CNC machines they will have on display.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Forgot to ask, Oliver - how long did it take to cut this?

David


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That's excellent, Oliver. That technique would also be useful for making clocks.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

There's a lot of work to make mouldings like that even if you do have the cutters, it looks easy this way. N


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now there's a task that really makes CNC look interesting. Gorgeous. Round, oval, five, six, seven eight sided frames with fancy carving at the top or bottom. One piece from glued up stock. Keep the waste for smaller versions. $300 a frame at least.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Forgot to ask, Oliver - how long did it take to cut this?
> 
> David


It cut in just under an hour. The 1/8" ball nose obviously took the longest time to cut, and the time would have been shorter had I remembered to tell the ball nose tool path to ignore the flat areas.


----------

